# Option to Tip Now Included???



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm posting this thread in the proper forum, so if I should be somewhere else, please redirect me. The question is about the "(non) tipping policy". I have a friend who is just now setting up her account with Uber, and she tells me there is an option now listed to provide a 10%, 15% or 20% tip. I have never seen that before or even heard about it before, but here she, a Ph.D. professional woman telling me this the app is giving her the option as she sets up her account. I went to the Uber.com page and I still see the words "no tipping is necessary". Have I missed something? Is this something new that Uber is implementing? Anybody know anything?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

It's for uberTaxi only. We still get dick


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

O


Chicago-uber said:


> It's for uberTaxi only. We still get dick


Oh, thanks Chicago! So, WTF is UberTaxi? How is that different than UberX? Fare difference?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

It's a real licensed taxi summoned through uber app. I believe they only exist in Chicago, DC, San Francisco and Seattle.

Charged at the meter rate.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> It's a real licensed taxi summoned through uber app. I believe they only exist in Chicago, DC, San Francisco and Seattle.
> 
> Charged at the meter rate.


OK, so now Travis is co-opting the TLC? LOL!! OK, thanks for the info!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn, I almost went and jumped in my car. Thanks for busting my bubble ChiUber. lol


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yankee said:


> I'm not sure if I'm posting this thread in the proper forum, so if I should be somewhere else, please redirect me. The question is about the "(non) tipping policy". I have a friend who is just now setting up her account with Uber, and she tells me there is an option now listed to provide a 10%, 15% or 20% tip. I have never seen that before or even heard about it before, but here she, a Ph.D. professional woman telling me this the app is giving her the option as she sets up her account. I went to the Uber.com page and I still see the words "no tipping is necessary". Have I missed something? Is this something new that Uber is implementing? Anybody know anything?


Isn't it crazy how Uber can completely fool even the smartest people in the world? This has been the way it works for over a year. When riders sign up, they receive a full page banner that gives them the opportunity to choose a default option for tipping. What the riders don't realize (and what Uber conveniently does not explain) is that this option is for the UberTAXI platform only. It has absolutely nothing to do with when a rider uses UberX, XL, SUV, Select, Plus, or Black. When new riders see this banner, they believe they are entering in a default gratuity option for their entire Uber experience.

Uber will tell you until you're blue in the face that they clearly explain that this is for UberTAXI only, but the fact is, UberTAXI is only an option in about five markets, if that, across the country. 985 of all Uber customers across the country do not even know what the UberTAXI platform is. It is only available in markets such as New York City, Chicago and San Francisco. They think all of their Uber rides are a taxi, which is actually the truth.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> It's a real licensed taxi summoned through uber app. I believe they only exist in Chicago, DC, San Francisco and Seattle.
> 
> Charged at the meter rate.


Add NYC to that list


----------

